# Gateway Garden Railroad Winter Meet



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Gateway Garden Railroad Winter Meet

Make Friends
Run trains
2 layouts
Clinics
All G Scales
Buy, Sell & Trade, Vendors present
Good eatin'

Saturday Feb 9, 10 AM to 4 PM to Whenever
Sunday Feb 10, 10 AM to 1 PM

Mariner's Village, Carlyle IL
www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp

Motels:

Microtel Inn - Right there. Ph 877-451-7666
Super 8 - Right across the street. Ph 800-800-8000
Lake Front Cottages: Ph 877-342-8862

See you Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, 

It all start tomorrow, but for some of us it is already underway.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be on the road at 5 tomorrow night.


----------

